# 100 Favorites: # 89



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1; Cello Concerto No. 1	
David Oistrakh, Dimitri Mitropoulos, NYPO; Mstislav Rostropovich, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)*










Here's more deliciously grim, melancholic music from Shostakovich. These were the premiere recordings for both works. The Violin Concerto with Oistrakh & Mitropoulos is fine-sounding mono from 1956. The Cello Concerto with Rostropovich & Ormandy is stereo from 1959. These are classic recordings that easily live up to their legendary status. From my point of view, they've never been bettered.


----------

